# A Rabbi, a Priest, and a Hooker...



## sealadaigh (Aug 3, 2012)

A Rabbi, a Priest, and a hooker walk into a bar. the bartender looks up and says..."What is this, some kind of joke?"


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 3, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 3, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> A Rabbi, a Priest, and a hooker walk into a bar. the bartender looks up and says..."What is this, some kind of joke?"


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 3, 2012)

Not funny.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 3, 2012)

Humor is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 3, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Humor is in the eye of the beholder.



You're a stupid fucking moron. Anyone ever point that out to you? 

Of course they have.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 3, 2012)

Nobody who actually knows me, no.

I'm doubting that you can say the same.


----------



## sealadaigh (Aug 4, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Humor is in the eye of the beholder.
> ...



you sure are a grouch...lol...i was beginning to develope a Boop-phobia but you are changing my mind. someone who provokes that kind of reaction from a tough guy like you must be doing something right.


----------

